# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  RAID и INTEL SE7230NH1(-E) Server Board

## Plague_999

Подскажите, кто нибудь имел ли дело с материнкой INTEL SE7230NH1(-E) Server Board и RAID контроллером на ней. В Линухе видятся оба винта, а нужно их зеркалом сделать. Или так и придётся совтовым делать. Дистрим SUSE Gold Master 10.2 либо SLES 10. в них одно и то же. Драйвер на диске только под 9ю версию. Новее не нашёл в нете.

----------


## Nep

попробуй просто в рейде настроить зеркалку, и всё...

----------


## str256

если не ошибаюсь то ето софтовый fakeraid там

т е получается ситуация когда в биосе настроил все создал установил линь а он все равно вместо одного два винта видит
пути решения 2:
1. если ахота ковыряцца - разбираемся с dmraid тулза для настройки недорейдов из под линя
2. если хочется простоты и удобства мониторинга - ставим linux soft-raid MD при помощи mdadm

----------

